# Wokflows modellieren Tool / Eclipse-Plugin  gesucht



## schlaubie (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo

ich suche ein Tool um vor/ oder nach  der Entwicklung Wokflows zu malen(designen).
Grundbedingung ist man muss es drucken können und als svg speichern können. 
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Sowas: http://www.eclipse.org/stp/bpmn/index.php
oder sowas: http://www.soyatec.com/ebpmn/features.html
?


----------



## schlaubie (26. Feb 2008)

Das von soyatec sieht schon ganz gut aus!


----------

